
How to Debug Programs - teddyh
http://www.drpaulcarter.com/cs/debug.php
======
greenyoda
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10642566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10642566),
which is more oriented toward high-level debugging methodology, in particular,
the use of the scientific method (hypothesis formation, running experiments,
etc.).

